
Google Ad Grants Report Adwords Script - suisseo
https://www.suisseo.ch/en/blog/google-ad-grants-script/
======
suisseo
Here's a free Adwords Script that check for one word keywords and other
mandatory requirements and sends the result to a Google Spreadsheet.

